# 38special 148gr wadcutters!



## arizonaguide (Apr 23, 2009)

In my constant search for ammunition for upcoming classes I ran across a retired senior lady that was getting rid of some of her husbands old stuff.
I purchased several thousand rounds (in 50rd boxes) of 148grain wadcutters, for $40. (about 1/4 of my car trunk full)!!!


She also gave me two 500rd bricks of .22, a couple boxes of .45acp fmj ammo, 2 boxes of 9mm fmj ammo, 5 boxes of .357, 2 boxes of 32auto, and a box of .308 all included. This also included a box of 20 or so (nice) police style (revolver) leather holsters, a sweet leather rifle scabbard, and a leather soft rifle case.

So, anybody familiar with 148gr wadcutters. I don't think I'll be able to use them with the speedloader (for class), but I should be set to use them for plinking if nothing else. Anybody ever use these?

I guess her husband was a Sheriff, so I hope they have some good kharma. Very sweet old gal! 
:cool:


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 23, 2009)

Braggart^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I shot a lot those,  Good load.  For back up, the 148 gr HBWC loaded inverted and hot.


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 24, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> Braggart^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


 
Well, I *think* I'm bragging. I knew I'd seen these loads before.

But, I wasn't really sure how good they were...and where they fit into compared to today's loads. The Boxes say 148gr. wadcutters, but they are flush with the top of the case, and don't extend out past the mouth of the case at all. Seems like I'd seen Cops use those in the "old days" when I was a kid.

I don't think they'll work very good with the speedloaders in a hurry, but I'll give them a try in the morning. They'll take a year to shoot up loading them one at a time in the J-frame.

But, what the hell. The .45 and 9mm FMJ alone is worth the $40+, not to mention what the NICE Leather Rifle scabbard is worth alone!

And there *was* 2 boxes of lead round nose stuff, so at least there's a bit I can use for class. 

I think the coolest thing is that there were some small flyers in the box for when he ran for sheriff in 1976. That really added to the "cool" factor! And a couple of the small (black leather) canted "cop" holsters look like they'll fit the J-frame. His flyers say he was a policeman, then became a fireman, then became the (armed) arson inspector, then was running for sheriff in '76. Pretty cool in my book.

Most of the holsters, however, look like they're made for the larger "K" frame, and there are several K-frame sets of nice walnut grips as well (and an old lensatic compass, old survival tool, etc.). I will be taking the time to research all I can find out about the guy. I feel like a kid at christmas with a half a trunk full of stuff from grampa's footlocker from the attic. He looks like he was quite the character from his picture on his election flyer!

:cool::)


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 24, 2009)

That is a cool find.   Lots of neat stuff.  Now if you get overload or overwhelmed  or ?? you can ship that stuff to me.  I still shoot 148 Gr HBWC.  

La Migre use to give a box of that stuff if a LEO caught a illegal.  FeeBees also use to hand that stuff out to LEO, kind of like candy for kids.


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 24, 2009)

Hollis, Do you reload in .38?
I'm thinking I should send you about 5-10+ boxes of this stuff, and all the brass that was included as well...as I will never reload it. Is it easy to ship ammo?
Also, maybe a holster or two?
Then you can give me a critique/advice on it. I was just gonna use it for plinking/drawstroke practice out in the desert somewhere.
It'll take me a year to use it up at that rate. I'd be happy to send you a few hundred rounds! Especially with ammo getting to be a pain in the ass to get these days.
Tell me how to ship it properly, and it's on it's way Bro!

Also, I'll bet you have a .32 auto in your collection that you could use these couple boxes?
:)


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 24, 2009)

I reload for something like 40 calibers.  I am trying to limit what calibers I have.  I have a few that the ammo is no longer commercially available so I have to make my on cases (from base stock).  


If you don't have a .38, get a .357, it will shoot both.  The difference is the point of aim will not be the same for .38 and .357. I like wheel gun a lot. 

There is a revival in using wheel guns for personal protection.  The ultra lights are really nice to carry.  

When I lived in AZ, my favorite open carry was a 4" Model 29 Smith.  Not a fun pistol to shoot.  

UPS Shipping is no problem,  I would pay shipping cost.  It is not the cheapest stuff to ship.  ( I don't know about USPS regs)

You should consider reloading, IMHO.......... Dillon makes some great stuff.  

I also cast my own bullets.  

If you get into cheap plinking, high precision shooting or specialty loads, reloading is the way to go.

Yes I have a couple of .32s.   a early production Sauer H38 and CZ27 WWII N. Germany ones.


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 24, 2009)

I've got the little S&W442 .38special J-frame Airweight, I like it and agree about the wheelgun for personal protection. I was going to get a .357, but ended up with the 442 at a real good price (eventually it is to be the wife's nighttime gun, and my CCW)...and I plan to use it for my entire ("local" level) Defensive Pistol training the next couple monthes.

I also have a Springfield 1911 .45 that I will be taking my "second level" of classes with...hopefully at a training level equal to "Gunsite". But, for my initial "local" training (with the Boss' LEO-type program that's FREE for me!) I'm just using the .38 J-frame.

So, I got too much .38 "wadcutter" ammo now and would be happy to share it with you Hollis. I'll just be using it for plinking...so I can gladly send you 8-10 boxes, plus a gallon sized ziplock crammed full of .38 brass...(and the 2 boxes of .32 auto).

Just drop me a PM explaining where to ship to, and the proper "approved" way to ship ammo. I have never shipped ammo..so this will be a learning experience. I'll send you a PM picture of exactly what it is and make sure it's good for you.
:)


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats a nice deal you got on the ammo.  That should set you up for a long while for practice. If you pace yourself just right, the ammo should last a long time.  Enjoy!

The grips, holsters and other goodies are a cool find!


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 29, 2009)

Report: Used the wadcutters in barricade class this week...with no issues.
Each one went bang! No chronograph, but all seemed plenty hot. 
Were a pain in the ass during stress reloads (renewed respect for old guys!).
:cool:


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 29, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Report: Used the wadcutters in barricade class this week...with no issues.
> Each one went bang! No chronograph, but all seemed plenty hot.
> Were a pain in the ass during stress reloads (renewed respect for old guys!).
> :cool:



Speed loaders.  Like everything else, if your new at something the stress factor is much higher.   Have a buddy or yourself make you some dummies, while watching TV or ?? practice loading.   Keep your eyes on the target as you do it.  Surprising that in no time...... that part is now a automatic reaction.  Then you can focus on the better things, the hot babe in the stall next to you or remembering that joke you want to tell.  

The worse sin, is tunnel vision.


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 29, 2009)

Yup! good advice Hollis. I've actually been practicing in the Dark!
But I think you are right...I need to practice while focusing on the TV so it becomes second nature while I'm still focused on something. I've been using snap caps, but with the wadcutters I think I'll just use some empty cases (perhaps filled "wadcutter" level at the top with silicone for weight). And, practicing reloading with the WC's will only make me BETTER with the normal JHP's.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 29, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Yup! good advice Hollis. I've actually been practicing in the Dark!
> But I think you are right...I need to practice while focusing on the TV so it becomes second nature while I'm still focused on something. I've been using snap caps, but with the wadcutters I think I'll just use some empty cases (perhaps filled "wadcutter" level at the top with silicone for weight). And, practicing reloading with the WC's will only make me BETTER with the normal JHP's.



The biggest aspect of shooting, IMHO, is not so much the ammo one is shooting, it is the shooter.  Knowing how to use the rifle/pistol.  Being confident and comfortable in using it, and not having to think about it.  It becomes a extension of you.  Like scratching your nose.


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 29, 2009)

Yup! I like my little J frame.

The lady called me again this week and said "oh I found some more for you"...and gave me 3 more boxes of 9mm and 2 more boxes of .357, and an old box of 30-30 silvertips! (ahhh, memories!)..in the coolest small leather belt ammo case for Rifle ammo. The leather stuff all looks like old Galco/Bianchi quality stuff. I wish I would have known this ol guy! I spent an hour in front of the TV just re-oiling (waterproofing/polishing) up the little case. My birthday came early this year. RIP Sheriff Frank.

So, now I'm thinking a model 94 lever action, with an Eotech. :cool:;)


----------

